# Swirl mark removal



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Who has got any recommendations on a swirl mark remover/method? 
My mnp 33 really looks terrible in the sun due to swirls.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Clay bar the area really well using a top quality product clay and lube, and then do a 3 stage machine polish working up from a cutting compound through to a milder cut and then finish with a low abrasion polish. Then either graphene coat it or use a high quality glaze/wax from Zymol (using HD cleanse first). Need warm environment for best results. It's a lot of effort but you can do panel by panel and with something like Zymol Concours it will look great for 6-9 months and still good beyond that


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for your help! 
What clay bar do you recommend?


----------



## crepr12 (May 29, 2021)

I would let a pro detailer remove any swirls..jmho...Good luck


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Jimbostir said:


> Thanks for your help!
> What clay bar do you recommend?


No worries, you're welcome. I am a big fan of Zymol products and use Lehm Klay and lube for the claying. But you don't need to spend that much, I have had good experience with Auto Finesse and that's easy and cheap. Also tried Autoglym and Meguiars over the past few years (cant always get Zymol from the States and limited range in the UK). Autoglym was crap in comparison, Meguiars was good on plastic parts, especially headlights etc.

I've had detailer work on my car and you can often do better yourself if you have the time, experience and use high quality products. Like most things DIY, it's down to technique. You can get paint swirl lights to check bodywork and this is how I rate the above brands. To a large extent with detailing, you get what you pay for, though even I cringe when I see how much Zymol costs.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for your help mate. 
I think a big part of my problem is that I can only see them in direct sun light but when your in that light, they’re terrible.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

You could correct the whole paintwork for about £60 and go panel by panel and take your time. Do it over a longer period not all in one go. Couple of panels each day etc. Maybe start with Autofinesse clay bar kit (£20) then zymol hd cleanse (about £40). Put a wax/glaze on after that - any brand you have really - and Bob's your mother's brother, it WILL look better. Don't use circular strokes when going any of the above and then you have a good base if you want to go at it again later down the road. 

Dual Action polishers are good at heavier paint correction but there is a knack to it otherwise you can put on swirl marks (although mild). Seen loads of cars in the past few years with ceramic coating test have bad swirl marks. Work wasn't done right and now those cars have ceramic coating ON TOP of the swirlmarks. Only way to correct that is to essentially sand off the ceramic coating..........which is why a decent wax/glaze is still a good option.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I’m definitely going to take your advise! 
So the zymol had cleanse is what removes the swirls? And I don’t use circular movements on that.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I’ve found it on cleanyourcar.co.uk for under £50 for both. Is that all I need? 
I’ve got decent wax for after ,


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

That's where I buy from too. If you want to be 100% you could get the two white Zymol foam soft cotton over sponge pads. Use them to apply the HD Cleanse - about a tenner for the pair. Get some microfibers for the wipe down after each stage - any decent ones will do, don't need to overdo it, just need to be soft and clean if reusing old ones.

This is how it works: the Clay bar rubbed over a lubed area effectively lifts ingrained dirt out of the paint. After you have done that the paint will feel smooth - like dry glass. Its basically lifting impurities embedded in the lacquer/paint by sticking to them and then they wipe out afterwards. The HD Cleanse goes on (and smells) a bit like melted chocolate ice cream. It dries as its exposed to air and then with straight wipes it removes the swirl marks. Depending on how deep they are you might want to do this a few times on the problem areas. After both these steps you'll have smooth paintwork that has a deeper shine. Then its a case of wax on top and lock in that finish. Grab a beer and admire your handywork!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I like it! Right I’m ordering these! 
I know I’m not going to get a chance to do this for a while as it’s so bloody cold and these things always work better when it’s not so cold but il get it all ready.


----------

